# Need code for Neck Biopsy



## delosreyesc

Overlying skin was cleansed with ChloraPrep solution.  Sterile drapes were placed.  Under ultrasound imaging guidance, biopsy entry site was localized over the left side mass/enlarged lymph node.  Overlying skin was infiltrated with 1.0% Lidocaine solution.  18 gauge coaxial needle was introduced under ultrasound imaging guidance.  Through the coaxial needle, 18 gauge 22 mm true cut needle was introduced and three passes were made.  The specimens were placed in tissue fixation solution.  Hemostasis was accomplished with manual compression after the biopsy.


----------



## Rajebpt

My thoughts,
  First it has to be confirmed if it is mass or enlarged lymph node(check out any prior reports)
 neck mass - 20206/76942
  lymph node-38505/76942
If you are not able to confirm it you can goahead and code 38505 itself considering the mass to be enlarged lymph node.


----------



## delosreyesc

*21550 vs 20206*

Thanks. When is is appropriate to use 21550?  Can I use A4550 to bill for supplies?


----------



## Rajebpt

21550-if incision and dissection is done to excise the lesion it is used
20206-percutaneous procedure.
  am not sure of supply codes


----------



## delosreyesc

thank you.


----------

